# Short notice Deep-dropping Wed 2/25



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Theres room for 2 on a charterboat 53' charterboat out of souther jersey on wed 2/25. The capt in formed me of 2 people dropping out. The catch has been consisting of lump seabass with jumbo poriges as a by catch. No one has fished these wrecks in a week so the fish should be snappin at the first thing they see. let me know if any one is seriously intereted


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

you should have had to be there. The first time with this captain but im on his short call list now. The boat is fabolous, spacious, steady and clean. There are clean bunks inside for 6 in the v-berth and more in the salon. Fishing was the best i've seen for cbass. they hit the deck all shapes and sizes up to 7lbs. Of course the doggies were around but you gotta take the good with the bad. He kept us on the fish all day in a little less than 300ft. I manage to catch my limit sorta quick since i was using my new electric reel  (i love it). My largest was around 6#s and i did not keep any under 16"


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice catch, I struck out all 3 times off shore last year


----------

